# Python vs. Aqueon Water Changer



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Aqueon*

I like the part that attaches to the sink better on the Aqueon. Easier to control the flow. But there's not much of a difference.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I've had both and I have to say the aqueon one is better quality and it's cheaper. However, I recommend you buy a brass faucet connector cause the plastic one is worthless. I think python ships with the brass one now (they didn't do that back when I bought it) so it depends which one you can get cheaper.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I've had a python for years now and don't fine their parts to be anything special. I've had several crack way before I thought they should.

I've heard that the Aqueon parts are better but I haven't tried any yet. I've taken to buying whatever is on sale for parts. The only one that I've had to replace on a regular basis is the pump. So I always keep a spare on hand. 

Right now I'm using a Lee's brand and that has out lasted the same part by python.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think they are both overpriced. The only part I'm using that is branded is the green siphon thingy. Other than that I'm using a stainless steel universal thread adapter from Home Depot that cost less than what the plastic Python one would've cost at the LFS, and a 50' garden hose from Walmart. Forget about the nylon tubing or gravel vac. We do planted tanks anyway, so who needs gravel vacs? Just use a garden hose.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i just got all the parts for a Python type cleaner last night. $8 for 20' of hose, $7 for a water bed fill kit, $8.50 for a barb that connects the hose to the fill kit, and since my house is old i have to use a hose out side the house to connect to the fill/drain addapter from the fill kit.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I have the 50ft Aqueon water changer. Love it, couldn't be happier.


----------



## J.B. (Nov 16, 2006)

I posted this a while back. 

J.B.'s DIY Python

I still use this today and it works great. This is after several members of my family have tripped over the hose whilst I was doing WCs, which of course yanked on the pump...no fear this thing is bullet-proof! :hihi: I'm fairly positive the fragile Python pump would have broken.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Love the DIY J.B. If mine ever breaks....

Have a Python, never tried the Aqueon. I do vacuum a little in areas that are bare. My tank is tall at 26" so upgrading to the long vaccum tube was nice. I have never seen upgrade parts or extensions for the Aqeuon in stores. If options are important, the Python might be the more flexible and adaptable choice for the long-term.

If you have the time, DIY options should work great. There really isn't anything fancy about the setup. 

It takes about an hour for me to drain and refill 40g out of my 85g. During that time I trim, clean and fiddle with anything that needs fiddling. So the time is perfect. If I needed to go faster I'd attach a pump.

So far though, light, simple, reliable has been adequate.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very good information, thanks everybody. I will have to look at the water bed fill kit to see if its a good alternative.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Church said:


> I think they are both overpriced. The only part I'm using that is branded is the green siphon thingy. Other than that I'm using a stainless steel universal thread adapter from Home Depot that cost less than what the plastic Python one would've cost at the LFS, and a 50' garden hose from Walmart. Forget about the nylon tubing or gravel vac. We do planted tanks anyway, so who needs gravel vacs? Just use a garden hose.


Church,

Are garden hoses safe to use? I read somewhere that the plyable plastic in garden hoses has something in it that is harmful to fish. Is that just another old wives tale?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depends on the hose, and I think the main issue is when hoses are kept outside, the plastics will start to break down into the water.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Depends on the hose, and I think the main issue is when hoses are kept outside, the plastics will start to break down into the water.


from the water that remains in the hose. I guess if there is no standing water and the water has been running and fresh, just what could leach into it in the short time it is in the hose?

After I finished with my water changes I run hot hot water through and let it run until the hose feels red hot to the touch. Not great for my water heater bill but it's my way of somewhat sterilizing it. I've never had any mold or algae grow in the hose. Ever wonder what may be growing in a garden hose?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

So, I it looks like the consensus is, garden hoses are safe for the aquarium as long as it is flushed first. Is there anybody who disagrees with this, or can add to it?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Having drank water out of a hose, I wouldn't call it safe. That water doesn't taste right, but then again, it's probably been 25 years since I did that. JMHO.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a drinking water safe hose (made for RVs, I think). 50 feet, 5/8" diameter (python is only 1/2") for about $20. A metal faucet adapter was easy to find at Lowes/Home depot.

Less than half the price of a python, and it drains faster. It takes me about half an hour to do a 50% WC on my 75 gallon. I also have a 25' 1/2" diameter hose, it drains noticeably slower.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

FSM said:


> I use a drinking water safe hose (made for RVs, I think). 50 feet, 5/8" diameter (python is only 1/2") for about $20. A metal faucet adapter was easy to find at Lowes/Home depot.
> 
> Less than half the price of a python, and it drains faster. It takes me about half an hour to do a 50% WC on my 75 gallon. I also have a 25' 1/2" diameter hose, it drains noticeably slower.



This sounds like what I want to do. Did you get the drinking water safe hose at a Lowes/Home depot also?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the aqueon has a switch to change water direction. That's a cool feature. I've broken mine in half already but glued it back and works fine. 

I'm going to do a diy with the aqueon as the template. I'll use a metal adapter instead. I couldn't find one at home depot so check lowes. I got mine online.


----------



## Jerry2Shoes (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but... I read this and went and bought a new python! but I can't figure out this part








Image Source

What am I DOING WRONG?? I keep having fish die and need help where this part goes... I'm so confused!


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

That...goes on your faucet in place of the aerator.

I have the python, the aqueon, an old Tetra (yes; they once made one too), and a waterbed kit. To me, the aqueon felt cheap, and I really didn't like that the hose connects straight to it. But, the hose is narrower than the python hose - standard replacement hose ends don't fit. I think...I found the right size at a feed store so got several.

I run two hoses at once. I put a y-connector on the python, good snap connectors on the y-connector, and all the assorted hoses I have can be joined together if I have to, but I don't as the aqueon hose will reach from one end of the house to the other. Rarely use the gravel vacs either as it isn't always easy to get the air out. I got exasperated with the 24" one and cut the connecting hose to a foot long. I don't connect the hose to it until the hose is mostly full. That's "fun" to do without making a mess. My assistants aren't always reliable at the "shut it off %$$#@ it!" part.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't let that part confuse you too much. It is the plan of faucet makers to drive us all insane!!
Part of that plan is to make all faucets just a touch different so that nothing is easy. You may have a few parts left over as there are different ends on faucets. Some have threads inside, some outside and very rarely are the sizes anything you will hear of except for faucets! 
Trick is to try each of the fittings to see if any screw into the faucet reasonably easy! Keep the rest on the shelf in case you get a different faucet or move?


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I will say, if your faucet is cheap and plastic, nothing will stay on it. I wrestled with one of those for a while before coming home from lowes with a bartender's faucet, followed shortly thereafter with a brand specific adaptor, and a snap connector for portable dishwashers.

But, you gotta start somewhere, and often we can't change our faucets.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Changing faucets is surprisingly easy. If I can do it anyone can. A lot of the new fancier ones will not work though because they do not have removable aerators. 

That said I don't really use my Python very much these days since I had a problem with gas bubble disease filling tanks with water right out of the tap. Water goes into a 32 gallon Brute trash bin to aerate a bit before I use a pump to deliver it to the tanks.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Well yeah but if you don't own the place, you're not likely to change the faucet.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Church said:


> I think they are both overpriced. The only part I'm using that is branded is the green siphon thingy. Other than that I'm using a stainless steel universal thread adapter from Home Depot that cost less than what the plastic Python one would've cost at the LFS, and a 50' garden hose from Walmart. Forget about the nylon tubing or gravel vac. We do planted tanks anyway, so who needs gravel vacs? Just use a garden hose.


Hey, i was thinking about doing this.

Amazon sells the green siphon for $6. All i need is that and a hose, right?


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

TINNGG said:


> Well yeah but if you don't own the place, you're not likely to change the faucet.


Why? I'm renting and I have changed the faucet in the kitchen twice and the showerhead I think 3 times. If you are worried your landord will be unhappy with it just save the old one and put it back when you move out. 

I've also replaced several outdoor hose bibs.


----------

